# Practice Posting >  Picture test bottle jack press brake

## Savage11



----------


## Savage11

Posting pictures from my I-phone test

----------


## Savage11

This is a bottle jack press I built from scrap I aquired over the years. I designed it so I could change out both bottom and top dies. I still have a few finishing touches left on her.

----------


## Savage11

p

Another picture with different top dies.

----------

